# Gaining Weight from IBS?



## Bearhnter2 (May 11, 2003)

Hi I have been diganosed with IBS for a short time now. It isnt easy. (You all know it) Well I have been seemig to be watching my weight(alot). Do you gain weight from having IBS? I am so scared. Will I be able to keep on with my sports in high school?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Bear,Can you explain what you mean by you've been watching your weight a lot?What are your IBS symptoms? Are you on any medications?What high school sports do you play?


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello!I have only reciently been diagnosed with ibs, and am still going through the tests to make sure it isn't anything else, but i too gained weight, but it seems to only be around the abdominal area - so i did look as though i was three months pregnant, now luckily its more like two, but i was told it was due to having periods of time where i didn't eat anything at all, and the body goes into recovery, and lays down a few layers of fat, to keep itself going.Don't know if that relates or not, but it was the reason for my weight gain


----------



## Bearhnter2 (May 11, 2003)

Hi Jackie. its nice of you to reply back to me. Well I do my sports in high school such as : wrestling, basketball, softball.







I have symptoms such as my stomach hurts and diarreha. I am takin Mirlax, and this little white pill. I dont know the name right off hand. Sometimes I hate to even mention the word IBS.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Have you thought that perhaps your weight gain is the main cause of your IBS and not vice versa?I noticed that if I eat regularly, i.e. breakfast, lunch, evening meal and didn't snack in between, hey ho! All Better!Example:Breakfast:wholewheat cereal or muesli with semi skimmed milk and no/very little sugar.Lunch:1 chicken salad sandwhich, 1 apple and some grapesEvening meal:Steamed fish, boiled/steamed potatoes or rice, mixed vegetables or crispy salad with a natural yoghurt with chopped bananawould help you all greatly.


----------



## Jessa04 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey I have noticed myself gaining weight too, my weight bounces back and forth and it is not fun. As you know. Right now I weigh more than I ever have ugh. Good luck, I know how you feel I am a really strong athelete too, but I am not playing anything right now (i'm a senior) because of IBS, I hope you can get through the seasons!


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

because my ibs was soo bad yesterday,i just didnt eat as much. i lost 5 pounds. but man, i was soooo hungry. the thought of pizza and ice cream just made me craving like crazy. how do you all handle your ibs?


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

when i first got ibs-d, i weighed about 155, and was about 5'7 in tall...I had a lot of muscle weight from horse-riding and cheerleading. Within a month of ibs, i lost a looot of fat, from the diarhea, but i also lost water and muscle, so before they got me on pamine, i lost almost 30 lbs...but it helped, and i gained back some weight...everytime i have an attack, i lose like 5lbs, but gain it right back though...


----------

